# Little Tinkerbell didn't make it :(



## birdlover (Aug 6, 2009)

Poor little Tinkerbell was only 11 days old and less than half as big as her 3 siblings. I wanted so badly for her to make it but it just wasn't meant to be. I'm sorry I won't be able to get to know her better although I feel like we had a bond since I was trying to give her supplemental feedings. She was soooo sweet. Now, she is no longer struggling and is happy with others on the other side of the rainbow bridge. I loved you so much, Tinky. :sad:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to go through this. However, her short life was full of warm snuffles from her mom and siblings, and all the food she wanted (and even more). You did such a good job in taking care of her. Sometimes even your best efforts can't save them. I'm so sorry you had to experience this.

Binky free, Tinkerbell.ink iris:


----------



## Flashy (Aug 6, 2009)

You did absolutely everything you could for Tinkerbell.

Binky Free Tinkerbell. x


----------



## irishlops (Aug 6, 2009)

im sorry tinkerbell went.
i know excally what you are going through
my girl caramel had here firist (and last) litter
all 3 babies died with in 5hrs of birth.
so if you want to talk.
pm me
binky free tinkerbellink iris::rainbow: :bunnyangel:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss, it sounds like you did all you could for her. 
Binky free little Tinkerbell :angelandbunny::bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 6, 2009)

we are so sorry for your loss of Tinky. You did your best by her--not all rabbits get to know love and caring--even thogh it was short, you gave her quality. Rest in Peace little fur baby.


----------



## anneq (Aug 6, 2009)

Binky-free at the bridge, little one:magicwand:

Ellen - you did a wonderful job making sure her life was full of comfort and love - so many never have that.


----------



## birdlover (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words - it means a lot to me.


----------



## gingers_giants (Aug 6, 2009)

I am quite sorry to hear about Tinky. :cry1:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 6, 2009)

oh no i am so sorry , binky free little one


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this. Having read about all that you were doing to help her pull through, I reallyhoped she would.

You gave her the best life she could have for the time she was here and she would have felt your love.

RIP Tinkerbell. Binky free baby bun :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------

